
NOAA Politicized the Weather Report - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/09/noaa-trump-hurricane-dorian-alabama/597628/
======
Causality1
The ever-increasing divide between the Left and the Right is probably the
single largest threat to the well-being and prosperity of the United States.
It hampers our attempts to do almost everything.

[https://i.imgur.com/cjg9Ryo.gif](https://i.imgur.com/cjg9Ryo.gif)

